# Safety nets and fall-back plans



## Josh (Jun 22, 2006)

People are always being underestimated. Especially people under the age of 21 - those considered by our society to be too underdeveloped and irresponsible to be capable of judging what's right for themselves. 

When I was applying to colleges at the end of high school, I had made a firm decision to pursue a career in the film industry. The film industry, like many creative professions, is widely known to be competitive and to statistically have little likelihood of the sort of success and achievement that most who pursue it hope for. For this reason, my teachers and advisers strongly suggested that I refrain from focusing on this field in college, and to instead invest my time in a more marketable one like history or english, to "keep my options open."

On the surface, it sounds like good advice. Sure it's sensible to keep one's options open; to have a safety net should one fall. However, I did not interpret it in such a way. I interpreted it as a lack of confidence in my ability to achieve my dream. I figured that if I spent my time and energy working on a fall-back plan, my dream would slowly become secondary and I would end up going with something safe, ultimately choosing financial security over happiness. My elders, who were clearly under the impression that wisdom automatically follows age, viewed me as a youthful but unrealistic optimist, just like all the other dumb kids who talk about what they'll do when they're rich and famous. It's a widely accepted fact that teenagers don't understand basic principles of life; such as dignity, self-preservation, consequence, and following the path of least resistance. In high school, they learn the benefit of being popular, which in the "real world" is the equivalent of being famous or having high status. They see that high status in celebrities and self-made billionaires, and they aspire to reach that level, presumably without thinking through the sort of hard work, determination, and good fortune that is required. So, whenever a teacher or college adviser hears that a student is pursuing acting, or music, or writing novels, an alarm goes off that tells them that this student is probably going to fail or give up, but they don't know it. The advice they give is to "keep their options open" so that they're not stuck in a rut when they learn the hard way that their dream was unrealistic. 

For anyone who has a dream, following this advice is a recipe for disaster. I agree that most teenagers don't understand what it takes to be successful in a highly competitive field, but not in the sense that they don't understand what exactly it takes. They don't understand in the sense that they don't know how much of "it" that it takes. The answer is simply this: all of it. To achieve a dream, one has to be 100% dedicated and must be willing to fail many times before succeeding. If one spent time and energy preparing a back-up plan, they're using crucial time and energy in a worthless pursuit (worthless in the grand scheme of their dream). The people who succeed are the ones who go above and beyond and rise above the rest, not the ones who give half-hearted attempts and are afraid to take risks. People who are afraid to fail should not pursue a competitive career to begin with; they're simply not suited for it. 

My opinion. Feel free to disagree.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jun 22, 2006)

Excellent food for thought. I agree wholeheartedly with you on that. I'm fond of saying that only the people who believe they can, will succeed.

Having a fallback plan means you don't believe in yourself. If you don't believe in yourself, why should anyone else? People need to almost blindly optimistic, and basically ignore every success rate, and statistic that exists. The people who succeed are the exceptions to the rule.

Of course, lots of people have multiple talents and hobbies, and in the back of their minds, these are options. But that's different from having a fallback plan. I know that if the film world vanished, I could do a few other things. But until Hollywood falls into the sea, I'm a filmmaker.

I approach everything I do with an almost OCD amount of dedication and care, and I'm always shocked to see classmates turning in sub-par projects. It's one thing to lack knowledge, and quite another to lack care. It just upsets me to see people doing work they're obviously not putting enough care into. They probably have fallback plans


----------



## MeGrimlock (Jun 22, 2006)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> But until Hollywood falls into the sea, I'm a filmmaker.



I'll see you down in Arizona Bay.

elliott (otiose)...


----------



## Chris W (Jun 22, 2006)

Well - a backup plan can be as simple as a college degree...in filmmaking.

English or history isn't that much better of a degree for a backup plan unless you're going to be an english or history professor.

A college degree is great to have - so you can get better paying jobs if it doesn't work out. And yes a filmmaking college degree is still a college degree which will look better on your resume than just a high school education.

Now where an English or History degree is great for being a filmmaker is one can learn the art of storytelling from those degrees - which is basically what filmmaking is. So in that case - it isn't a "backup plan" at all.

-Chris
Studentfilms.com


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Jun 22, 2006)

That is insightful man, I was told the same by my parents - back up plan. I tell them I'll just teach or write or whatever. But what also helped was my script writing teacher, she said the film industry and tv is very cushy, and just to keep producing, eventually one will get a diamond in the rough and bam bam! I totally agree with you on the lack of confidence in the words "back up plan" but that's when you snap back, "I don't need a back up plan, I'm just _that_ good."


----------



## makehate (Jun 22, 2006)

The only "fall back plan" I have right now is acting... which isn't much of a fall back plan at all. Though, through simple background work and the odd commercial, I have the ability to make a considerable living for myself.

I have also thought of getting certified as a massage therapist or something along those lines in case I need to make ends meet. Most programs only take a year or two to complete, and it is also something I enjoy, so I wouldn't think of it as a hinderance or a cop-out.

At this point in my life I'm actually looking forward to being a starving artist. I'd rather be poor yet feel like I am moving towards a goal, than sitting in a cubicle looking forward to my next coffee break.


----------



## Cody Brown (Jun 22, 2006)

Preach it brother.

Seriously, I totally know what you mean. However, I don't really see all this condescending behavior as a bad thing. A teenager who is influenced by his parents and teachers enough to believe that it isn't practical to pursue filmmaking does not deserve a place in the industry. If there is one thing that any filmmaker (or artist) does it's fight with everything they have to see their vision come to life. This typically requires idiotic levels of confidence, work ethic, and perseverance. If anyone gives up before they even enter the film world... lets just call it natural selection. 

There is a reason it's so difficult and there is a reason that it's difficult to even get your parents and teachers on your side. If anything it's a test. If you swallow what they say and look for something else, you fail. In a lot of ways.

-cody


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jun 22, 2006)

Very true. I think I'm in an unusual situation having the full support of my parents, but what you say still holds true. Natural selection is an excellent way to look at it, and I see that occurring frequently among people I know.


----------



## JAS (Jun 23, 2006)

I am really lucky to have comlpete support from my entire family.  Of course they suggest getting a college degree just in case I decide to do something different, yet they have already said they would be supportive if I chose to go to a strict filmmaking school/program rather than going to a four year college.

I knew filmmaking was the only thing I wanted to do when I realized there was absolutely nothing else in the world I would rather spend my time doing.  I remember reading some statistic about only 1 out of every--insert very large number here--film students actually makes it in the business.  Without even really thinking about it I decided I was going to be that one.  I'm willing to work hard in order to get what I want and I don't let people discourage me.


----------



## Kegan (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, this sort of relates to me. I was going strictly to film school. I was so intent on going there, that I didn't even apply to university or anything. I had some doubts in May and realized I couldn't go to film school. I applied to universities for programs that had production aspects to it and got into a general first year program. I had my meeting with an academic counselor but I have already been advised which courses to take to transfer into to second year of the program of my choice. It will be like taking an "unoffical" media program which is fine by me. I just had a scare, but realize that this is what I love doing but I needed a university degree to help support me.

-Kegan


----------



## Harris (Jun 23, 2006)

Filmmaking is my backup plan.

Really, if you know how to shoot and edit, plenty of jobs are open to you outside the "film industry."  If you're a good writer, that's all the better.

Good filmmakers are usually smart people.  So if you're good enough, you can probably land a great job if film doesn't work out or if you just decide to do something normal.


----------



## duders (Jun 23, 2006)

"If one spent time and energy preparing a back-up plan, they're using crucial time and energy in a worthless pursuit (worthless in the grand scheme of their dream)."

Clearly you have no responsibilities, or are still in high school. 

Tell the thousands of actors in NYC that if they just believe in themselves, they will make it. 

Unfortunately, it doesn't work like that, especially if you have bills to pay.

Sometimes you find that you are compromising yourself just to get by, and obviously you could be writing instead of waiting tables. 

To say that the person working on a fall-back plan doesn't believe in themselves or their craft is absolutely ridiculous and arrogant. 

You're right to not believe that "wisdom automatically follows age", but judging from your pompous post, you have neither.


----------



## Josh (Jun 23, 2006)

There's a fine line between arrogance and confidence. Don't confuse the two.


----------



## Evan Kubota (Jun 23, 2006)

Actually, his post was pretty on-target.

If you never get sick, you may never need health insurance. Does that mean that the premiums are "worthless"? I guess, if you never get sick. You can guess how that goes.

Your meritocratic view of the 'biz' is compelling but ultimately unrealistic. While we'd all like to believe that 'good enough' always gets what the deserve, and that we *are* 'good enough' to have a career in the film industry, the truth may be different than our desires.

Furthermore, being 'completely' devoted to 'film' (what is film? Cinematography? Writing? Editing? Scoring? ... why is directing not considered to be an inherent compromise, with its necessary *borrowing* from several artistic traditions?) by no means precludes one from having other interests.

I love film, but I also like to breathe and eat. I play guitar, bass, and I'm learning shakuhachi. I like to race cars and ride motorcycles. I like to play video games and fish. The only important thing is that you're 100% devoted to whatever you're doing at the moment - not how many other interests or projects you have going - and no one can eventually determine that except yourself.


----------



## Josh (Jun 24, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that one can't have other  _interests_. You're right ”” that's crazy. I have plenty of other interests that I don't have any intention of giving up on. I also didn't mean to imply that "giving it your all" guaranteed success. Now THAT would be ridiculous and arrogant, and unrealistic. It does, however, maximize your chances.


----------



## Evan Kubota (Jun 24, 2006)

"You're right ”” that's crazy. I have plenty of other interests that I don't have any intention of giving up on."

So why not pursue some of those also (especially ones which have a more realistic chance of taking you somewhere in the real world)?


----------



## Bruce the moose (Jun 24, 2006)

> Originally posted by Evan Kubota:
> ... I like to race cars and ride motorcycles...


Off topic, but just out of curiousity, what do you race?


----------



## Evan Kubota (Jun 24, 2006)

Sometimes a supercharged Z3. Recently, go karts... I need to get back into it but the events near me have started to suck.


----------



## Josh (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally posted by Evan Kubota:
> "You're right ”” that's crazy. I have plenty of other interests that I don't have any intention of giving up on."
> 
> So why not pursue some of those also (especially ones which have a more realistic chance of taking you somewhere in the real world)?



My other interests involve less technical knowledge than filmmaking does. For that reason it's not as necessary to study them in college (in my opinion). In other words, I can pursue them "on my own" more easily than film.

I focused on film in this topic because most of the people who visit this forum are hoping to get into the film industry. This was something that had been annoying me and I knew it concerned the people here who want to study film in college, so I made my case and opened it up for discussion. I did not mean to come across as arrogant, pompous, whatever, but in retrospect I can see how my point could have been interpreted in such a way. My apologies for that.


----------



## laudy32 (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't really have a fall back plan regarding my aspiring film career.  I do have safety nets to land steady employment such as if I don't get the dream job as a director I can acheive employment in post production careers, and I can also work my way in as a PA.  There are other nets that I have in this same vein, but I also have plans for non film industry jobs.


----------



## ochopatas (Jun 29, 2006)

Unfortunately, the film industry doesn't work in such a way that skill = job. It's really all about networking and who you know.  Just because you have a lot of education and talent doesn't mean that you're destined to be a filmmaker.  Of course, there are exceptions, but they're like airplane crashes - if they happened that often, you'd never hear about it.


----------



## Ben (Jun 29, 2006)

I think it might be a better thing not to have a "plan" or "back up plan". The problem with a "plan" is that it often turns into a case of all eggs in one basket. The problem with a "back up plan" is that employers will sense the fact that you are doing something that you dont want to do. I personally don't think of it in terms of plans. My life is what it is. I have a passion for filmmaking (specifically cinematography), film theory, music and history. I might go into any of those fields, I just don't know. At the moment, I am pursuing everything I can (Shooting every format of still film I can, I have 2 film internships, reading as much as possible, gigging with my jazz combo, and starting a film workshop for high school kids), and I think I'm approaching my potential. Therefore, rather than having all eggs in one basket (or most in one and a few rotten ones in the other), I cracked them open and am cooking a huge omelette of all my interests. I mean, a lot of filmmakers pursued various interests and settled on filmmaking a lot later in the game then the thousands of film school drop outs that make it no where. Oh yeah, a college degree is VERY important, IMO.


----------



## raftermania (Jun 29, 2006)

Great soapbox lecture, but we have to remember that life is dynamic and subjective. If you live such a life that is devoid of any other distractions such as parental pressure / other interests, then all the power to you - fire those afterburners towards your dreams of becoming a master filmmaker! 

But as some have already reminded you, we all need perspective. Life is not tv, I mean, life is not an obsessive fixation on one thing, life is an obsessive fixation on life itself. We have to follow our intuition and be ourselves. If you've excelled in the arts all your life and then decide to major in Graphic Design, for example, and then minor in Accounting (as a back-up), you should have logical reasons for choosing such a "back-up plan". If you got stellar grades in calculus class, and can do somebody's taxes while baking a cake - go for it! But ask yourself, what are your True Ambitions in life. Do you want to sit in a cubicle, crunching the numbers and making the big bucks, or do you want to let your creative fires inside flourish and ignite into the skies?  

What do you want out of life? This is a question that will elicit a unique answer from all of you. For some of you, the answer will not be concrete, because you're still trying to find the answer. For others, you will have built such a desire, such a burning conviction to bring X dream to fruition. If that fire is inside, are you going to blow it out? Sorry, that's not how fire works, you can deny it as much as you want but the fire will relentlessly try to stay alive. Is somebody trying to put out your fire? Yes? Do they have a good reason??? No, they don't? Now is that you or your fire talking? Learn to know the difference and don't let the fire blind you. 

Continuing with the cheesy fire metaphor, you need a good environment for the fire to burn. If you live in a third world country and your parents work in the rice fields, and you want to be the next Spielberg - that's great, but not realistic. An extreme example, but it could be similar for some of you. I read about a guy on here who had all the goods: a bunch of short films, great portfolio, etc. but he didn't have the cash for college. It's a sad truth, but we can't always get what we want. If you've run into nothing but green lights so far in your quest towards the end of the tunnel, good on ya'. Unfortunately, many will hit red lights, and some will even try to run through the red lights and crash. That's life for you and that's fate. Is there such a thing as free will? Of course not, otherwise we'd have 8.6 billion Spielbergs walking around (including the kid from the rice fields). 

Good luck to everyone trying to make it in the industry, but remember to hold on to your perspective and realize your success in life is not contingent on what you want, but on what you have.


----------



## Josh (Jul 2, 2006)

Nicely said. 

I can see how what I said can be seen as arrogant and naive. Reading it again now, several days later, I understand that much better. I often say things without really thinking through the repercussions or the reactions that I'll get from other people (something I need to work on, I know). However, I will say that, even if I am being arrogant, I don't think that's necessarily a completely negative thing. I realize it's not an attractive trait in the grand scheme of human interaction, but in many ways I think it's (unfortunately) necessary in order to be noticed and given a chance. It's the "nice guys finish last" mentality. It's certainly not a good thing but may be necessary. 

I hate arrogance with a passion. I'm a very confident person and I'm aware of the fine line between arrogance and confidence. The problem is that the two go hand in hand most of the time, so it's very easy to confuse them. I still haven't figured out what to do with this, but I'm trying real hard.


----------



## Mikey G (Jul 3, 2006)

I've always thought of myself as a holistic thinker, and I don't think doing other things necessarily detracts from filmmaking. Sure, you'll spend less time on it, but I don't think it's a ridiculous notion that some other interest may make you a better filmmaker. I mean, the real thing we're all trying to do is express ourselves. Sometimes pursuing one dream singleminded will simply blind you to wondrous ideas you could have had.


----------



## Dirty-Harry (Jul 6, 2006)

I consider that eventually, if no-one offers you the chance, you must give it to you yourself. Have projects in different stages of progress and put your personality in game.


----------

